# Angelfish for Sale!!!



## 04cobratorchred

"Sally Boggs" line Koi $4 or 6 for $20 
Gold Marble $3 or 6 or $15 
Silver with black strips $3 or 6 for $15
Sunset Blushers $3 or 6 for $15 

Breeding Pair of gold marble angels very nice pair PM for pics $70. 

Angels are around silver dollar size. PM for pics 

I live in Lebanon which is about an hour from columbus I am willing to meet up to 30 mins. 

Mark


----------



## JRJ

Mark,

Those are great looking angels. I'll contact you when things slack off and I can come by and get some.

-Russ


----------



## endlerman

I purchased some of Mark's Sally boggs angels and also a super nice adult female. I can't say enough about how nice these angels are. Perfect finnage and beatiful coloration. Thanks Mark.

Wayne


----------



## DanR

Mark
I live in northern ohio, outside of Cleveland. I am looking for angelfish. Do you still have some for sale? If you do, could you email me at [email protected] or give me a call at 440-506-7104. Driving down to Lebanon to pick them up would not be a problem o if you wanted we could meet at 71 and Rt.123, I think thats the state route. Let me know so I can contact you...Thanks...Dan


----------



## frank winstel

:d:d


04cobratorchred said:


> "sally boggs" line koi $4 or 6 for $20
> gold marble $3 or 6 or $15
> silver with black strips $3 or 6 for $15
> sunset blushers $3 or 6 for $15
> 
> breeding pair of gold marble angels very nice pair pm for pics $70.
> 
> Angels are around silver dollar size. Pm for pics
> 
> i live in lebanon which is about an hour from columbus i am willing to meet up to 30 mins.
> 
> Mark


----------

